

Show HN: imgip.com quick & simple image hosting - relisys
http://imgip.com/

======
Mizza
Please, please change this language:

"Q: Are the images I upload, anonymous?

A: Yeah. Totally. Kinda. We keep your IP address. We wish we didn't have to,
but there are some folks in this world that like child pr0nz and stuff. We
really don't like that kind of thing, and if the cops come busting down our
door, we gotta have something to tell them. But your IP address and the
picture are literally the only things we track, and only the picture is made
available to the public, so yes, you're more or less anonymous here."

"We keep your IP" and "More or less anonymous" are absolutely not compatible
phrases. You either need to stop logging IP addresses or drop any pretenses of
anonymity. You don't "gotta tell the cops something." There's no law requiring
this. You don't even mention how long your data retention policy is.

~~~
minalecs
I'm not an expert but I don't think 4chan stores anything.. why do you need to
?

~~~
radq
I don't think this is true. This was is Christopher Poole's testimony:

    
    
      Q. Now, you said that 4chan does not keep the
      contents of these posts. Does 4chan maintain business
      records of web logs, also audit logs and sometimes banned
      entries as well, if a particular user has been banned?
      A. Yes.
    

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/41691202/35688046-Christopher-
Moot...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/41691202/35688046-Christopher-Moot-Poole-
Testimony-in-Palin-Email-Trial)

------
ernestipark
Why do people create sites like these (from a financial perspective)? Do they
have anything to gain? I assume they have to pay a lot in terms of space. Is
there something I'm missing?

~~~
jarin
Some of them have made a good amount of money through advertising (e.g.
Imageshack). It seems like the market is probably a little saturated by now,
so unless you've got some killer feature or a base of users to market to
(Imageshack started off on the Something Awful forums) it's probably not worth
it.

------
sharpemt
What is the differentiator from other image sharing sites like imgur?

~~~
relisys
Well, actually, I would have to say simplicity and convenience. imgip.com was
intended for quicker image sharing,

It only takes two steps for you to complete your upload process and be on your
way to share you image.

There are actually a lot more advantages currently and a lot more to come.

Thanks for asking.

------
DanLar75
So.. like IMGUR.COM before the owner had to cover hosting expenses with a few
ads. Am I missing something?

~~~
relisys
I'm not sure I understand your question. Please rephrase.

------
PostOnce
min.us may have won the game with their snazzy interface.

